# Sacramento to Angel's Camp



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2006)

Any suggestions of things to do or places to stop on a sunny afternoon when driving from Sacramento to Angel's Camp?  We have a few extra hours tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2006)

Old Town Sacramento is fun - www.oldtownsacramento.com

Be aware that it's about a 2 hour drive (with no traffic) from Sacramento to Angels Camp, the last part of it on a 2 lane mountain highway, and you are going to want to get there before dark.  During commute hours, traffic can be stop and go in Sacramento and slow from Sacramento to Lodi.
Mapquest - Sacramento to Angels Camp

By the way, one of the nicer Indian Casinos is in nearby Tuolumne:
http://www.blackoakcasino.com/


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks, we should be leaving Sacramento around noon.  What time do the roads get busy on a Friday afternoon?


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 23, 2006)

Since I get off work around 4 pm I have a lot of experience with Friday afternoon traffic in Sacramento. You should be fine if you get out of Sac before 3pm. Assuming you are going south on 99, you will also hit a minor slowdown in Stockton. Going on Hwy 49 would be much more scenic, but a little out of the way so I'd just go directly to Angels Camp. The weather will be great Friday, good Saturday, then a little rain starting Sunday (no snow).
Have a great time and enjoy the Gold Country!!!!!
Marty


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't know where you're staying in Sacramento, but the way we go is through Jackson & Sutters Creek.  These are very interesting small towns with many shops to visit.  Unless you're staying in South Sacramento going thru Lodi/Stockton is the long way.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 23, 2006)

We are just flying into Sacramento, and I was going to follow the driving directions the resort gave me to Angels Camp.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry I saw this a day too late.  I would agree with Itchyfeet on the Jackson-Sutter Creek route.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Weather is great*

Just got in from a 3 day stay at Angel's Camp and boy did we have great weather.  From Angel's Camp we drove one day over to Dodge Ridge for the boys to snowboard and another day we went to Sonora to a great movie called EIGHT BELOW.  Imagine a moved that was enjoyed by 3 adults and 2 teenagers with no swearing and enjoyed greatly by all of us.  
We weren't to happy with our 2 room unit this time because of touch up paint that was a different color looked bad when you first walked in and you could see from the downstairs bathroom where a leak had happened above.  We tried to get a comment card to fill out but they didn't have any.  I did write to Worldmark with my concearns since we like this place so much.
Bart


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 27, 2006)

We are here at the Worldmark.  Great weather the first two days, we did the wine limo tour.  Today it rained and we did some sightseeing in the rain.

The resort was really crowded over the weekend, lots of kids.  Then everyone left.  We have had the pools and hot tubs to ourselves today.

I will fill out a review when I return.


----------



## california-bighorn (Feb 27, 2006)

Terry,  since it looks like your in for several days of rain, if you are adventurous you might want to get out of rain by touring one of the caves in the area. We have gone to Moaning Caves and California Caverns. I would call to make sure they are open, but I believe Moaning Caves is open year-round. If you come back thru Sacramento and have some extra time, you could consider seeing the Railroad museum in Old Sacramento or visit Arnold at the Capitol.
Marty


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 28, 2006)

The wind was crazy last night!

It is great to have the resort almost to our ourselves.  Love the fireplace and murphy bed.

I think the rain may be more spotty today so we will probably head out on another driving tour.  Maybe down by Columbia and then expore further that way.  Today is our last day.  We head to San Fran. and Napa tomorrow.

We saw Moaning Cave and really liked it, and yes it was out of the rain!

This part of California is very beautiful.  It has been an interesting trip to say the least.

Thanks for all the travel tips.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 28, 2006)

With input and advice from the Tuggers, we were able to do lots of fun things while we were here.  Today there was a break in the weather and we made it to Yosemite Village.  It was just beautiful in the winter, even prettier than summer time in the park.  That was probably the high point of the trip for me.  We have also enjoyed learning about Mark Twain while we are here.

Thanks again for all the great advice.  We head out for San Francisco tomorrow, then back to the Midwest on Thursday.

Terri


----------

